# Is the Santana a Quantum?



## glxwgn (Dec 19, 2000)

In Shanghai, there are Santanas everywhere. They are still available new from the dealer along with the MKII jettas.


----------



## VW Nevada (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: Is the Santana a Quantum? (glxwgn)*

I'm pretty sure they are the exact same thing. Only, the 5 cylinder is no longer available. If I'm not mistaken though you can get a VR6 in it (but I may be wrong on that).


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: Is the Santana a Quantum? (VW Nevada)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW Nevada* »_I'm pretty sure they are the exact same thing. Only, the 5 cylinder is no longer available. If I'm not mistaken though you can get a VR6 in it (but I may be wrong on that). 

Yes they are the same thing as far as I know.
I'd love to see a photo under the hood of a VR6 version.


----------



## glxwgn (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: Is the Santana a Quantum? (DubbinChris)*

I haven't seen any VR6's, but there are GLi versions with a 1.8T. Also, many "new" MKII Jetta sedans with the 1.8T!


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: Is the Santana a Quantum? (glxwgn)*

Are you there now? Would love to see more pics of the Santanas esp with those motors. I'd even like to see a picture of a MKII with a factory 1.8t


----------



## glxwgn (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: Is the Santana a Quantum? (DubbinChris)*

I was wrong - they are not 1.8T's but just 1.8s, probably diesels:


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: Is the Santana a Quantum? (glxwgn)*

I'll bet the very hard to get in the US wagon tail lights are very easy to get over there.


----------



## koelnpassat (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: Is the Santana a Quantum? (glxwgn)*

The Chinese Santana are actually the same as the U.S. Quantum. They are all VW Type 32B. The sedan models were sold in Germany under the same name Santana until early '85. Afterwards they were called Passat (sedan) like the hatchback and wagon models ('80-'88).
The present Chinese version is only sold with a 1.8 litre 4-cylinder with 95 HP. Not with 5-cylinder or VR6.
The 1.8 is a modern 4-cylinder inline engine (engine-code BSA) comparable to 1.6 and 1.8 Golf/Jetta engines with ca. 100 HP. It fullfills highest emission standards like EU III and EU IV.
You can find the Chinese Santanas at VW China HP http://www.csvw.com 
There is also a facelifted version on the same platform called Santana Vista (there were "2000" and "3000" before) only sold as sedan.
The actual price for a Santana in China will be at about 10K U.S. $ / 7K €.
Yours. Martin


----------

